# Sanding Charges



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Hello All,

I live on a private road with 5 houses. The road is about 400' long and 15-20' wide. For years one resident has kept 2 sand barrels stocked (with free sand / salt from town) and sanded the road when needed. Usually it's a 100' hill that needs sanding but occasionally he sands the whole road. I'm pitching a proposal to the association to start paying him for his work. My proposal was a $50 per season stipend to keep at least 10 gals of sand in each barrel, $25 to sand the hill when needed and $45 to sand the whole road when needed. My wife thinks that's excessive but I'm guessing a contractor would cost at least twice as much. I only charge $50 to plow the road so you can see our home owners are used to getting a pretty sweet deal. Do any of the professionals think my offer is too generous?


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

So sanding an extra 300 feet of road is only worth 20 dollars? He's doing it by hand?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm not a carpenter or woodworker, sorry I can't help.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

The upper part only needs a light sanding when needed and yes, it's by hand.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If your neighbor is cool with a rate that low assuming the sand it still free from the town...... gitty up.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Tell your wife to do it by hand all winter and see if she still thinks it's excessive


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Whiffyspark;2055970 said:


> Tell your wife to do it by hand all winter and see if she still thinks it's excessive


The problem is, she would do it and then I'd be stuck with all the shoveling around my house


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would charge $75 to sand that with my nice warm truck. 

How much would YOU want to go sand that road by hand?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

$125 per visit

He can't be applying much product to cover 400' by hand?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Buswell Forest;2056344 said:


> I would charge $75 to sand that with my nice warm truck.
> 
> How much would YOU want to go sand that road by hand?


Sanding the whole road 400'X20" (8000sq ft) for $45.00 with supplied materials equals being paid $245.00 for sanding 1acre with supplied materials.

Using your $75.00 for the whole road equals $408.00 for sanding an acre with supplied materials.

Seems a little high.........


----------

